
Martin Ford Asks: Will Automation Lead to Economic Collapse? | Singularity Hub - th0ma5
http://singularityhub.com/2009/12/15/martin-ford-asks-will-automation-lead-to-economic-collapse/
======
thetrumanshow
I would not have upvoted this, except it wasn't written by some paranoid
academic... it was written by a (paranoid) software engineer.

When I tell close friends and family what I do for a living, any more I tell
them that the core of my job as a software engineer is to reduce the amount of
people required to perform business functions. At the very least, it is valid
to consider the repercussions of this at scale.

